# How to get started in endurance



## Gradelover2000 (Jan 3, 2021)

I know in the past I've expressed my disinterest in competing but endurance is the one thing I'm really interested in. The one thing I'm struggling with is how to get started?

I've been able to find bits and pieces on Training and the basics setup of rides but nothing on how to find them. There are also things like how to track the horses heartrate I'm confused about because I know they need to pulse down quick so it seems logical to keep track of the horses pulse down rates in Training. How complicated is it to do rides alone with no extra help. A lot of the sites and videos I looked at riders had at least one other person to help at stops.

I'm just confused in general I've never had this much trouble finding Information on a discipline but it's one of those ideas that wormed it's way into my head and won't let up. 
Is it better to just have one horse you pit a lot of time into training or a couple of them?


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Gradelover2000 said:


> I know in the past I've expressed my disinterest in competing but endurance is the one thing I'm really interested in. The one thing I'm struggling with is how to get started?
> 
> I've been able to find bits and pieces on Training and the basics setup of rides but nothing on how to find them. There are also things like how to track the horses heartrate I'm confused about because I know they need to pulse down quick so it seems logical to keep track of the horses pulse down rates in Training. How complicated is it to do rides alone with no extra help. A lot of the sites and videos I looked at riders had at least one other person to help at stops.
> 
> ...


I'm just now getting into it - haven't even done a ride yet but got all the rides in our area on my calendar, requested PTO for all of them and I'm meeting endurance people and learning all about it.

Everybody will tell you to volunteer at a ride before you go on one and I agree that's a great idea. I went to my first intro ride intending to ride but backed out at the last minute. I'm glad I went though because I learned a lot by getting my horse vetted in and watching all the other horses getting vetted in, and seeing what everybody was wearing in the rain and just seeing how it was run, watching all the horses coming in for pulse checks...

To find the rides just google "AERC ride schedule." You can look up what region you're in and find all the rides scheduled in your area. Join and get their contact information and ask for a mentor.

I met my mentor a couple days ago for dinner and she invited another new endurance rider so we could meet. Now I have somebody to buddy up with for some conditioning rides until we're more comfortable riding solo. I'm going to a ride next weekend and the ride managers found someone for me to at least start out the ride with - though we're likely to separate along the trail. She gave us a wealth of information.

You'll have to get your Coggins. And practice camping with your horse if you've never done it. Practice riding your horse solo.

Read Phantomhorse's journal here - "Going the Distance". She's a very experienced endurance rider.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are a couple websites offering the basics of distance riding:
AERC - getting started
Old Dominion Equine Endurance Organization - ride primer

A website offering a good course on distance basics:
Endurance Essentials

In terms of how to get started, you start with the horse you have and the tack you have and you go out and ride. You figure out your current level of fitness and then start slowly building up from there. 

As @newtrailriders suggested, a great way to meet people and start understanding the process is to find rides local to you. You can do that using the AERC Ride Calendar. 

If you are willing to tell me the area you live in, I may be able to suggest local groups for you. If you are on facebook, there are lots of groups there. Feel free to PM me as we aren't allowed to link them here.


----------



## Gradelover2000 (Jan 3, 2021)

I currently don't have a horse yet as I've retired my mare last year. I plan on getting an OTTB soon. I know an Arab world be better but I've come to the realization that I cannot have another while my mare is alive I would just compare too much. I'll always be starting over with tack since anything that fits my 14.2 half Arabian likely won't a 16+ thoroughbred. What would you recommend I was looking into an Australian stock saddle. I'll check out the websites when I'm at my computer.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mare's retirement. Its so tough to make that decision. While Arabs are certainly the most common breed doing distance, many breeds can be seen on trail. I have had the pleasure of riding a TB for some friends and he is one of my favorite horses.

As for tack, that is really up to you. For bridles and breastcollars, I am all about beta biothane. Simple to clean and comes in lots of fun colors. As for saddles, there are tons of types out there. In a perfect world, it would be something relatively light, but that it fits the horse and is comfortable for you is the most important. 

Personally, I have my older horse going in a Pandora (which I find to be like sitting on a 2x4, but it works for him so I suck it up and deal with it). My youngster is still in a treeless (a Torsion, to be specific) as his body is still changing. I hope to get him into a Rubicon soon as treeless is not kind to my hips.


----------

